# Need some book recommendations :V



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 30, 2013)

I haven't really read much these past two-three years, aside from visual novels and comics/manga V:
Been looking to change that and get back into reading again!

These are the genres I want:
Fantasy/Sci-Fi/Cyberpunk(Either individually, or books which combine all three or two elements.)
...and well, that's it actually.
Feel free to suggest books which are pure fantasy, pure science fiction/cyberpunk, or books which combine both elements, like IDK, a science fiction with a fantasy-esque story?
I don't mind other elements like thriller, or horror, mystery etc. been thrown in, but the setting should be fantasy/sci-fi/cyberpunk or a mix.
I really hope its clear what I am looking for here, getting the feeling what I have written may be a bit confusing D:

This is what I plan to get so far(randomly chosen, no clue what to expect):
A Song of Ice and Fire
Lord of the Rings/Hobbit
The Silmarillion
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
The Dune Chronicles
American Gods
Wheel of Time
Neuromancer
I, Robot
Snow Crash
The Amber Chronicles
Mistborn Trilogy
The Hyperion Cantos
Sword of Truth series


----------



## Frank Cadena (Mar 30, 2013)

I recommend the Dresden series. Fantasy set in the modern world with an awesome protagonist. Bout the only book series that has the protagonist ride a freaking reanimated T-Rex skeleton.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

the end of eternity
memory prime
time enough for love
the decline and fall of just about everyone
einstein's dreams
timetrap
the road to khartoum


----------



## Par39 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd recommend The Belgariad series by David (and Leigh) Eddings, he's one of my favourite fantasy authors, so even other books by him are good (though I'd leave the Belgarath the Sorcerer and Polgara the Sorceress for after reading The Belgariad, since while they give a lot of backstory, they also spoil some events in The Belgariad if I recall correctly, and The Mallorean series's events happen a few years after The Belgariad's). Althalus is a good independent book by him/them.
The Death Gate Cycle by Margaret Weiss and Tracy Hickman was great too.
I also loved The Heritage of Shannara series by Terry Brooks.
All of these are fantasy books.

I appologise if any of the names for books/series are incorrect, I've read them in Finnish myself, but I tried looking up the English names.


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2013)

Some easy reading: 

Terry Pratchett! 
Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan Saga.  (SF) 
Peter F. Hamilton's Commonwealth Saga, Fallen Dragon, and the Night's Dawn trilogy.  (SF) 
Walter Jon Williams' Dread Empire's Fall trilogy. (SF) 
China Miéville's Perdido Street Station (and the rest of the Bas Lag series). (..._something_punk. I dunno.) 
Iain Banks, any novel from the Culture series (they are standalone).  (SF) 
Robin Hobb's The Farseer trilogy, The Twany Man trilogy (you can skip Liveship Traders), and Soldier Son. (Fantasy.) 
Joan D. Vinge, Snow Queen, World's End and The Summer Queen. (SF) 
Vernor Vinge (SF)


----------



## Depravo (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert Rankin fits most of those categories. One of my very favourite authors.​


----------



## Gahars (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend I, Robot. I think Isaac Asimov had some great ideas, but his writing just doesn't do it for me.

I've heard great things about The Culture series by Iain M. Banks, and The Witcher novels (which inspired by the game series) are all getting translated into English now. Those should be good places to start.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 30, 2013)

you'll be reading quite a lot with ice and fire... you sure you want to go there? want to read books by a guy who said that he could see writing 6 or 7 more books to a random spinoff of his actual book series?

i've never been much of a reader, but i very much enjoyed Bernard Werbers The Ants / Empire of the Ants series.
And the original peter pan and the official sequel, peter pan in scarlet are quite enjoyable reads too.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 1, 2013)

Ice and Fire, be sure to read the five available out there. And the other two when they're out 

Tons of fun.

But be warned: Catelyn Tully is the most annoying character ever.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed Eon and its sequel Eona, by Alison Goodman. Fantasy books with a great story and enough plot twists.
Stephen King also made some fantasy books. I read "Eyes of the Dragon" and it was pretty good. You would probably enjoy his "The Dark Tower" series as well. I haven't read those yet, as there are quite a few books in the series.

I have heard lots of good things about Terry Pratchett's works, haven't yet read any of them myself, but worth checking out.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 1, 2013)

L.E Modesitte Jr will always have my fantasy/sci fi hybrid heart. I would recommend his corean chronicles series to start (his other series are more extreme in the sci-fi or fantasy department and far more politically driven) First book in series is legacies followed by darkness’s and sceptres for the first protagonists saga.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Terry Pratchett for sure - comedy genius in a fantasy series, well worth a read.

Phillip K Dick for Blade Runner style sci fi ("Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" is the novel's title). He also wrote the books on which "Minority Report" and "Total Recall" were based, if that floats your boat.


----------



## Issac (Apr 1, 2013)

I must recommend a series called Otherland, written by Tad Williams. It's Mostly Sci-fi, with HUGE amounts of classic litterature, fantasy, drama, mysteries... I think it's really excellent! 
(Virtual reality in the future, South Africa, the US, Australia, mythology...)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Frank Cadena said:


> I recommend the Dresden series. Fantasy set in the modern world with an awesome protagonist. Bout the only book series that has the protagonist ride a freaking reanimated T-Rex skeleton.


I would second this notion. The Dresden Files are a set of books that are set it modern time Chicago. Dresden is a provate investigator and has a job finding lost things for people and stuff... as well as being a practicing wizard.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 1, 2013)

I wholly recommend the Dune series, the first four books especially. Frank Herbert's son is continuing the series based on his father's notes but I haven't gotten around to those quite yet...


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 1, 2013)

I would recommend the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett.
Certainly the most delightful fantasy books I've read.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 1, 2013)

1984
Logan's Run
Dune
Jurassic Park
Lord of the Rings (Fantasy Only)
Can't think of too many more stand-alone series that you haven't listed and I like (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy being my favorite book series of all time)
But if your in to Sci-Fi TV they are tons of good (and some bad) books based of these franchises:
Stargate
Battlestar Galactica
Doctor Who
Star Trek
I usually read franchise based books because I already am familiar with the characters.


----------



## xist (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd highly recommend Simon R. Green's Deathstalker series, it ticks essentially all your boxes and is a compelling read with some great characters and dark humour. I'm also a massive fan of Brian Lumley's Necroscope series, which whilst not as "fantastic" as some of the other recommendations here is actually a fantastic set of books with side stories and almost it's own mythology. I'd certainly rate both these sets over some of the things already on your list.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 1, 2013)

I enjoyed The Lies of Locke Lamora and The Name of the Wind. They both have a second book and more to be released, but the first ones are the best.


----------



## xist (Apr 1, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I enjoyed The Lies of Locke Lamora


 
So good! The second isn't as great as the first but still worth a go (and i have the third pre-ordered!) Sort of lacking in the fantasy element compared to some of the other books on offer here but still a fantastic read.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention this in my previous post, but if you haven't started A Song of Ice and Fire, you should skip it. I finished the fifth book about a month ago and they just seem to get worse and worse. Very overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh lord, guess I can say goodbye to my social life for a couple of months if not the entire year with all these books D: Thanks a ton guys! Gonna get as many of these as I can >3>~

@Sagat
Eh, nah. I am easily pleased, and I already love the TV series so yeah.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 4, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> @Sagat
> Eh, nah. I am easily pleased, and I already love the TV series so yeah.


Out of curiosity, how far are you into the series?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 4, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Oh lord, guess I can say goodbye to my social life for a couple of months if not the entire year with all these books D: Thanks a ton guys! Gonna get as many of these as I can >3>~
> 
> @Sagat
> Eh, nah. I am easily pleased, and I already love the TV series so yeah.


Easy solution, get them in audio book format! i was a bit skeptical about it, but i LOVE it.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2013)

Also, make a GoodReads account, rate the books you've read, and see what they suggest? It's a great site IMHO, I've read tons of books thanks to them and I even set myself a challenge to read 30 books this year!


----------

